# Kindle Fire HD 7' battery life poor



## computersarecool

Despite the claimed 11 hour battery life, the battery only lasts 2-4 hours during normal use. I usually use it to go online, watch movies, and to play games. Sorry if this is the wrong thread, I did not know where to post this.


----------



## JennyJackson01

If I had to pick three things that drain a battery the quickest it`d be streaming online, watching movies and playing games !

Always plug it into the mains when it`s available and ocassionally drian it completely, then leave it plugged in (without using it) to fully charge the battery.

Regards
Jenny


----------



## computersarecool

I don't stream online, I download the movies to the kindle fire itself. The kindle fire HD is an entertainment device, why does it have poor battery life?


----------



## TerryNet

Before answering that you/we need to answer the question of whether it really has poor battery life. I agree with Jenny that watching movies on a laptop, tablet or smart phone will drain the battery much quicker then "normal use." Consider that "normal use" for a Kindle Fire is reading books and buying stuff from Amazon. 

I realize that Kindles are also for watching movies, but I question whether 4 hours of online, movies and games is poor battery life. Have you found any reviews or FAQs or comments from other users that indicate battery life should be much longer with your type of use?


----------



## JennyJackson01

If you haven`t had the Kindle very long and especially if it`s still under warranty, it might be worth contacting the company you bought it from and ask their opinion.


----------



## computersarecool

The battery drains pretty quickly when I use it to read, to. This tablet is about a month old. It seems I don't have much luck with battery life... my first dell laptop had a battery that lasted about 5 minutes, my current laptop battery around an hour (when its doing nothing), and now this.


----------



## TerryNet

Since it's that new see if you can get any warranty replacement (but don't tell them about your general luck with batteries).

My personal rule for laptop batteries is to use A/C whenever convenient; don't leave them plugged in when off or sleeping except for the time needed to fully charge; completely discharge them at least once a month but no more often than necessary. I think that the quickest way to kill one of those batteries is to leave the charger plugged in when the device is not being used. I followed these rules with my first Dell laptop; when it was new the battery would last for four hours. It is now more than 8 years old and the battery lasts 2 to 2 1/2 hours. But the batteries in my HPs seem like duds in comparison.

My Kindle Fire (original) I just use until the battery is low and then charge it. I don't use it too much, and seldom for movies or other graphics, and don't really know how much time I get now


----------



## computersarecool

Well when the Kindle Fire HD's battery runs low, I just plug it in. And with my laptop, I use an igo green adapter, so it will not charge unless I am using the laptop. And now, for some reason it says 72% available, plugged in, not charging.


----------

